# Hmmm...perhaps if we had millions of citizens with guns, Russia would stop bothering us......Ukraine may finally understand the 2nd Amendment.



## 2aguy (Feb 18, 2022)

Yeah....the cry babies in the U.S., who have lived under the protection of the greatest country in the world, as they try their best to wreck it, don't have to worry about being invaded...so they think there will be no consequences to ending the 2nd Amendment...

They are fools...

*While there have been some indications that tensions are lessening, that potential still exists. As such, it seems some are considering private gun ownership as a solution.*



> *Allowing people in Ukraine to legally own handguns would greatly improve national security against outside “aggressors,” Ukraine’s Defense Minister Aleksey Reznikov told news agency RBK Ukraine on Thursday. The move would “increase citizens’ personal security, help law enforcement and certainly reduce crime rates,” the minister claims.
> Reznikov said on Thursday he has been a “longtime gun-rights supporter”, adding that “as a lawyer” he believes a gun law is long overdue in Ukraine. In late 2021, the local UNIAN news agency published a piece calling Ukraine “virtually the only nation in Europe lacking a gun law.”
> The defense minister has advocated the idea of people “getting a right to … carry handguns” and pointed to the experience of “many other nations.” Reznikov also argued that it would help Ukraine prevent a potential aggression.*


*Sounds good, right?
*
*Well, it’s definitely a step in the right direction, but it doesn’t really go far enough. Resnikov wants the kinds of weapons that would actually be useful kept away from the public, issued only to reservists should the need arise.*









						Ukraine considers private gun ownership to fend off invasion
					

Ukraine's defense minister wants to legalize handgun ownership, but that's only as far as he's willing to go. It might work, too.




					bearingarms.com


----------



## whitehall (Feb 18, 2022)

Ukraine has more in common with Russia than the U.S. so don't expect the crooked little country to embrace the Bill of Rights.


----------



## bill718 (Feb 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....the cry babies in the U.S., who have lived under the protection of the greatest country in the world, as they try their best to wreck it, don't have to worry about being invaded...so they think there will be no consequences to ending the 2nd Amendment...
> 
> They are fools...
> 
> ...


News Flash: Citizens walking around with handguns are not going to successfully defend themselves against Russian armored tank divisions, artillery with armor piercing shells, and air launched missiles. This isn't the old west skippy. You're living in a fantasy world.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 18, 2022)

bill718 said:


> News Flash: Citizens walking around with handguns are not going to successfully defend themselves against Russian armored tank divisions, artillery with armor piercing shells, and air launched missiles. This isn't the old west skippy. You're living in a fantasy world.




Hmmmmm.....you better tell that to the jihadis in Afghanistan...who drove out the U.S. with only AK-47s and improvised explosives....you twit...


----------



## Magnus (Feb 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....the cry babies in the U.S., who have lived under the protection of the greatest country in the world, as they try their best to wreck it, don't have to worry about being invaded...so they think there will be no consequences to ending the 2nd Amendment...
> 
> They are fools...
> 
> ...


Sure. Everyone knows that guns are great against Russia's T-90 tanks, howitzer, and multiple-launch rocket systems


----------



## mak2 (Feb 18, 2022)

bill718 said:


> News Flash: Citizens walking around with handguns are not going to successfully defend themselves against Russian armored tank divisions, artillery with armor piercing shells, and air launched missiles. This isn't the old west skippy. You're living in a fantasy world.


I do find this amusing.  The faction of my gun owning brothers that have guns to over throw the government (if it gets too liberal) and repel foreign invaders watch too much TV.  They seem to think they would be running around screaming "Wolverines" from the hilltops picking off commies with reckless abandon.  I carry everyday all the time.  But it is not to overthrow the government.  Almost childlike simplicity.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 18, 2022)

It's like those white, wig-wearing, racists American dudes in the late 1700s had some forethought and wisdom.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hmmmmm.....you better tell that to the jihadis in Afghanistan...who drove out the U.S. with only AK-47s and improvised explosives....you twit...


Your extremism on guns is wearing thin around here and getting you into trouble you can't contend with.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 18, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure. Everyone knows that guns are great against Russia's T-90 tanks, howitzer, and multiple-launch rocket systems


You have exactly ZERO understanding of warfare.  NONE.  ZIPPO.  NADA.

And, you're doing nothing but making the argument FOR citizens to purchase tanks.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 18, 2022)

When Russia pulls back they will go around and collect-up those guns they were allowed to buy.....Just wait and see.

It's the same thing the chi-coms did.....They collected them up form their useful idiots and stored them in caves in chicken wire baskets, hundreds of thousands of them.

That's were a lot of those ragged-out Type 53 carbines came from back in the 90s back when the chi-coms were looking for hard cash. You could get a 3-fer for $99.00 and maybe cobble together one decent carbine from them..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2022)

bill718 said:


> News Flash: Citizens walking around with handguns are not going to successfully defend themselves against Russian armored tank divisions, artillery with armor piercing shells, and air launched missiles. This isn't the old west skippy. You're living in a fantasy world.



   LOL....yet we air dropped thousands of cheap handguns to the French resistance and other countries during WW2.
These handguns weren't to be used against the troops en masse they were used to kill individual soldiers and take their firearms.
  The Liberator being the most common.
And then you have asymmetrical warfare,you'll probably have to look that one up you being a liberal and all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure. Everyone knows that guns are great against Russia's T-90 tanks, howitzer, and multiple-launch rocket systems



  Yet another moron who doesn't understand asymmetrical warfare.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2022)

mak2 said:


> I do find this amusing.  The faction of my gun owning brothers that have guns to over throw the government (if it gets too liberal) and repel foreign invaders watch too much TV.  They seem to think they would be running around screaming "Wolverines" from the hilltops picking off commies with reckless abandon.  I carry everyday all the time.  But it is not to overthrow the government.  Almost childlike simplicity.



   Yet Afghanistan drove off the Russians and the US military.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 18, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yet another moron who doesn't understand asymmetrical warfare.


Meh, most leftists on this forum are dumb as a post on such matters, there's no talking to them and it's not worth your time to bother......They would not know asymmetrical warfare if it reached-up and bit them in the ass.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 18, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You have exactly ZERO understanding of warfare.  NONE.  ZIPPO.  NADA.
> 
> And, you're doing nothing but making the argument FOR citizens to purchase tanks.


I do know what will come out ahead when a gun confronts a multiple-launch rocket system. 

But, hey, prove me wrong. Take your Glock,  or whatever the hell you have,  and go help out Ukraine. I am sure, you will live to tell the tale!


----------



## Magnus (Feb 18, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yet another moron who doesn't understand asymmetrical warfare.


Hey, no one is stopping you from taking your guns and confronting bad old Russia!

Love these right-wing nut jobs. So brave sitting on their couch!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Hey, no one is stopping you from taking your guns and confronting bad old Russia!
> 
> Love these right-wing nut jobs. So brave sitting on their couch!!



  Now why would I do that?
I'm not Ukrainian. 
   Now if they invaded America thats a whole different animal.
I would use Asymmetrical Warfare like the Afghans did. And of course I would have the support of the US military.
It worked very well against the russian and US troops.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 18, 2022)

bill718 said:


> News Flash: Citizens walking around with handguns are not going to successfully defend themselves against Russian armored tank divisions, artillery with armor piercing shells, and air launched missiles. This isn't the old west skippy. You're living in a fantasy world.


You do realize that US citizens have more than handguns ? If you need any other example that a technologically unsophisticated group can hold off a Superpower look at Afghanistan.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 18, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You do realize that US citizens have more than handguns ? If you need any other example that a technologically unsophisticated group can hold off a Superpower look at Afghanistan.



  Yep...
A deer rifle at 400 yards comes to mind.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 18, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Ukraine has more in common with Russia than the U.S. so don't expect the crooked little country to embrace the Bill of Rights.


The Ukrainians have lived under the commies and the fascists since 1917 and the czars before that.  They appreciate freedom more than we do.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 18, 2022)

bill718 said:


> News Flash: Citizens walking around with handguns are not going to successfully defend themselves against Russian armored tank divisions, artillery with armor piercing shells, and air launched missiles. This isn't the old west skippy. You're living in a fantasy world.


I won't be totin just a pistol, bud.  Trust me...lol


----------



## Abatis (Feb 18, 2022)

mak2 said:


> I do find this amusing.  The faction of my gun owning brothers that have guns to over throw the government (if it gets too liberal) and repel foreign invaders watch too much TV.  They seem to think they would be running around screaming "Wolverines" from the hilltops picking off commies with reckless abandon.  I carry everyday all the time.  But it is not to overthrow the government.  Almost childlike simplicity.



Childlike simplicity is forgetting (or being so young and dumb and not knowing) that liberals were wringing their hands and whining that the USA was in a quagmire and losing bad in Iraq back in 2006 at the height of the insurgency.

Thing is, at the height of the resistance, estimates of the number of Iraqi insurgents ranged between *8000-20,000 (US) up to 40,000 (Iraqi intelligence)*. With 160,000 troops in country our guys enjoyed at *worst* a 4 to 1 advantage and at best a 20 to 1 advantage.

Anti-gun leftist ignoramuses either never knew or never acknowledge that the principle behind the armed citizenry in the USA, is that the "standing army" would be outnumbered ("opposed" was the word Madison used) by a ratio of 1 solider opposed by 17 armed citizens.

So back to Iraq, imagine if there were 2.8 million insurgents opposing our 160K troops (Madison's 17-1 ratio) and many of them were very familiar with American heavy weapon platforms and endeavored to seize and offensively use those weapons instead of just blowing themselves up?

Well, in the USA today we fall short of Madison's ratio for the number of "standing army" (active duty and reserve armed forces) that he put at 1% of the total population; today we have about *2.15 million citizens in the military* . . .  To those are "opposed" 80 million armed citizens, so on _that_ side we better Madison's ratio a bit, pushing it to each member of the "standing army" being "opposed" by  37 armed citizens.

Back to Iraq, how much of a losing quagmire would we have been in, if our 160K guys were facing 6 million goat fucking, AK toting insurgents?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 18, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep...
> A deer rifle at 400 yards comes to mind.


I can hit that distance with an iron sight M-16.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Abatis said:


> Childlike simplicity is forgetting (or being so young and dumb and not knowing) that liberals were wringing their hands and whining that the USA was in a quagmire and losing bad in Iraq back in 2006 at the height of the insurgency.
> 
> Thing is, at the height of the resistance, estimates of the number of Iraqi insurgents ranged between *8000-20,000 (US) up to 40,000 (Iraqi intelligence)*. With 160,000 troops in country our guys enjoyed at *worst* a 4 to 1 advantage and at best a 20 to 1 advantage.
> 
> ...


One of the things that is wrong with a two party system is you have the right politically, and the left,  both of which are sub groups of stupid.  There is no way one could depend on either party encompassing all of anyone's beliefs, if you have well reasoned beliefs.  You for example have a group of ideas about anyone that disagrees with you about anything, if they do they are lazy, stupid, ignorant, socialist, and on and on.   It does require less effort to just spew the party line about everything you encounter that disagrees.  But try thinking about stuff.  I think that is the big problem in the country nowdays, there are two groups, if any disagreement one calls the other racist, and they call them socialist.  That is political discourse nowdays.  You have to agree completely with the right, or you are an evil commie trying to steal you shit for free and kill you.  I have been carrying a firearm since 1980.  I carry for self defense and defense of others.  I have never put myself in a position I had to use it.  I vote.  I don't have day dreams about overthrowing my country except on election day.  I remember when we were winning Viet Nam.  It wasn't the commies that stopped us, it was US politicians.  Russia or China lands in America everything will glow anyway, anyone else would be wiped out.  The difficulty in taking Afghanistan is there is no strong central government.  A country would have to control all the small clans to control the country.  We could if we wanted to.  We don't, we were just there to burn ammo.


----------



## Abatis (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> One of the things that is wrong with a two party system is you have the right politically, and the left,  both of which are sub groups of stupid.  There is no way one could depend on either party encompassing all of anyone's beliefs, if you have well reasoned beliefs.  You for example have a group of ideas about anyone that disagrees with you about anything, if they do they are lazy, stupid, ignorant, socialist, and on and on.   It does require less effort to just spew the party line about everything you encounter that disagrees.  But try thinking about stuff.  I think that is the big problem in the country nowdays, there are two groups, if any disagreement one calls the other racist, and they call them socialist.  That is political discourse nowdays.  You have to agree completely with the right, or you are an evil commie trying to steal you shit for free and kill you.  I have been carrying a firearm since 1980.  I carry for self defense and defense of others.  I have never put myself in a position I had to use it.  I vote.  I don't have day dreams about overthrowing my country except on election day.  I remember when we were winning Viet Nam.  It wasn't the commies that stopped us, it was US politicians.  Russia or China lands in America everything will glow anyway, anyone else would be wiped out.  The difficulty in taking Afghanistan is there is no strong central government.  A country would have to control all the small clans to control the country.  We could if we wanted to.  We don't, we were just there to burn ammo.



And the problem with liberalism is, it breaks brains.  You flop from one liner throw away posts to wall of gibberish throw away posts.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Abatis said:


> And the problem with liberalism is, it breaks brains.  You flop from one liner throw away posts to wall of gibberish throw away posts.


Brilliant reply.  Didn't mean to break your brain.


----------



## Abatis (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Brilliant reply.  Didn't mean to break your brain.



My brain is fine; yours is a disjointed, projection filled ramble.

Did you rebut my statements of recent history?
No.
Did you rebut my statements of founding period history? 
No.
Did you rebut my statements about anything or prove my math wrong? 
No.
Did your rant address _anything_ I said?
No.
Did your post do anything except fulfill _precisely_ the left vs. right conflict you purported to criticize? 
No.

*PLONK*

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Now why would I do that?
> I'm not Ukrainian.
> Now if they invaded America thats a whole different animal.
> I would use Asymmetrical Warfare like the Afghans did. And of course I would have the support of the US military.
> It worked very well against the russian and US troops.


You're speaking Greek to his fucking retarded ass.  

For me, the wife and I will use a 125cc dirt bike with a rifle and mil-dot scope zeroed at 300 yards.  We would stay within 600 yards and outside 300 yards, making artillery/tanks useless (too close) and small arms ineffective.  

Zeroed at 300 yards with a 10x mil-dot scope, I can calculate wind and drop without taking my eyes off of the target.  (Google "Aguilar Mid-Range Sniping System)

Shoot one target. Hop on the back of the bike and move away.  Rinse and repeat.

I will bet me and Mrs. Bootney could hold up an entire division for days doing that.

This motherfucker does nothing but repeat what other dumb fucks tell him to say.  He is a clue-fuck of the highest order.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> I do find this amusing.  The faction of my gun owning brothers that have guns to over throw the government (if it gets too liberal) and repel foreign invaders watch too much TV.  They seem to think they would be running around screaming "Wolverines" from the hilltops picking off commies with reckless abandon.  I carry everyday all the time.  But it is not to overthrow the government.  Almost childlike simplicity.


According to the DOJ, there are 30,000,000 armed and dangerous militiamen in The United States.  There's no army in existence that has the combat power to defeat that many riflemen.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep...
> A deer rifle at 400 yards comes to mind.


EXACTLY.

Too close for artillery and outside small arms range.  If you plunk and move, you could probably hold up the entire army for weeks.  Hell, you don't even have to hit anything. They just have to hear the snap followed by the report. They hear that every 30 minutes or so they stay right where they are, taking cover.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

Aguilar Mid-Range SniperMethod --Flash Cards

Aguilar System


----------



## mak2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> Too close for artillery and outside small arms range.  If you plunk and move, you could probably hold up the entire army for weeks.  Hell, you don't even have to hit anything. They just have to hear the snap followed by the report. They hear that every 30 minutes or so they stay right where they are, taking cover.


Speaking of childlike simplicity.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You're speaking Greek to his fucking retarded ass.
> 
> For me, the wife and I will use a 125cc dirt bike with a rifle and mil-dot scope zeroed at 300 yards.  We would stay within 600 yards and outside 300 yards, making artillery/tanks useless (too close) and small arms ineffective.
> 
> ...



  Yep...not only that you can bet the US military would support us with semtex and other heavy weapons.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Too much TV.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> Too close for artillery and outside small arms range.  If you plunk and move, you could probably hold up the entire army for weeks.  Hell, you don't even have to hit anything. They just have to hear the snap followed by the report. They hear that every 30 minutes or so they stay right where they are, taking cover.



  Yep...and they cant be everywhere at once.
Once you know where they're located you set up ambushes on the road for when they do venture out.
And of course you have roadside bombs so you have very little chance of being caught doing it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Too much TV.



   No it's called common sense.
The Afghans did it why couldnt we?


----------



## Peace (Feb 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Your extremism on guns is wearing thin around here and getting you into trouble you can't contend with.


With whom?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> With whom?



  That was my thought when he posted that shit.


----------



## Peace (Feb 19, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> That was my thought when he posted that shit.


I am just wondering if Donald believe he is in some type of position of power that can dictate what is written on this board and if so when did that happen?

I don’t always agree with the OP but they have been here long enough that I doubt what they post is getting them in any true trouble…

Well maybe in China where Donald is most likely from…


----------



## Donald H (Feb 19, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> I am just wondering if Donald believe he is in some type of position of power that can dictate what is written on this board and if so when did that happen?


Obviously not. Ask the moderators.


Bruce_Almighty said:


> I don’t always agree with the OP but they have been here long enough that I doubt what they post is getting them in any true trouble…


What 'they' are you talking about?


Bruce_Almighty said:


> Well maybe in China where Donald is most likely from…


No, but on certain issues, my heart is in China and with China. 
Why not stop the deliberate spamming Bruce?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Speaking of childlike simplicity.


Speaking of taking our comments out of context and not knowing what the fuck your talking about.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Speaking of taking our comments out of context and not knowing what the fuck your talking about.


Pithy.  Please explain.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Too much TV.


As for you, too much not knowing cocksucking shit.  Quit while you're way behind, dumb fuck.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> As for you, too much not knowing cocksucking shit.  Quit while you're way behind, dumb fuck.


Your intelligence is very intimidating.  I will take that as you don't know shit.  Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Pithy.  Please explain.


Why don't you, cocksucker?   All you have is bullshit and empty critiques with ZERO substance.  You are way out of your fucking lane.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2022)

mak2 said:


> Your intelligence is very intimidating.  I will take that as you don't know shit.  Thanks for explaining.


Your lack of substance is equally so.

You probably don't even take care of your own self, do you.

Do you have anything of substance to offer other than "nuh uh?"

Why don't you check the link so I provided? Are you that fucking retarded that you can't read?


----------



## Magnus (Feb 20, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Now why would I do that?
> I'm not Ukrainian.
> Now if they invaded America thats a whole different animal.
> I would use Asymmetrical Warfare like the Afghans did. And of course I would have the support of the US military.
> It worked very well against the russian and US troops.


Sure, you would. I seem to remember the South full of guns trying to take on the North over slavery. How did that go down?


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure, you would. I seem to remember the South full of guns trying to take on the North over slavery. How did that go down?




It would have prevented any military action by the Northern Republicans if the democrats hadn't started shooting at government forts...........they forced the Republicans to respond......because the democrat party wanted to keep black humans as their slaves...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 20, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure, you would. I seem to remember the South full of guns trying to take on the North over slavery. How did that go down?



  Those two things are nothing alike.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure. Everyone knows that guns are great against Russia's T-90 tanks, howitzer, and multiple-launch rocket systems


Didn't a Japanese admiral, in the 1930s, say ?...... "The United States can never be invaded. There is a gun behind every blade of grass."


----------



## Magnus (Feb 22, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Didn't a Japanese admiral, in the 1930s, say ?...... "The United States can never be invaded. There is a gun behind every blade of grass."


Nope. Yamamoto never said that. This is one of those made-up quotes that the gun lobby likes to toss around. 






						Misquoting Yamamoto - FactCheck.org
					

Advocates of gun rights often argue that in World War II Japan was deterred from invading the U.S. mainland by a fear of American citizens with guns in their closets. They frequently quote Japan’s Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto as saying: "You cannot invade mainland United States. There would be a...




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## protectionist (Feb 22, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Nope. Yamamoto never said that. This is one of those made-up quotes that the gun lobby likes to toss around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether anybody said it or not, it's true.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

We need to be arming every country in Europe with small as on top of the regular military anti-aircraft, anti-tank weapons..........Putin did us a favor by revealing that leftist monsters are monsters and will only be kept from attacking people by people having guns....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....the cry babies in the U.S., who have lived under the protection of the greatest country in the world, as they try their best to wreck it, don't have to worry about being invaded...so they think there will be no consequences to ending the 2nd Amendment...
> 
> They are fools...
> 
> ...


Interesting that American gun nuts tell foreigners they've no business telling Americans about the 2nd amendment, but you feel qualified to do the same with Ukraine. You hypocritical shit stain!!


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Interesting that American gun nuts tell foreigners they've no business telling Americans about the 2nd amendment, but you feel qualified to do the same with Ukraine. You hypocritical shit stain!!




I never say that...so you can shove that up your ass...........I bring up Europe and their dumb ass gun control to show Americans what happens when you disarm you population simply because you live in good times provided by the military of the United States........when leftists control towns, cities, and countries......monsters will roam free......and the only way to stop them is guns...

It wasn't enough of a lesson to Europe when the socialists murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children...not casualties of the war they started...innocent people rounded up and murdered........

If the 3 million people who live in Kiev had gunned up 20 years ago.....putin could not have invaded their country today........


----------

